# Have you meet WWE wrestlers in real life? Share your experience



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well. Old school one but yes.. King Kong Bundy is a local in my parts of Jersey. Run into him numerous times. Nicest guy in the world and never seen him turn down an autograph and always taken the time to take a few minutes to chat with anyone who recognizes him.


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

I saw Terry Taylor on a plane but i was to young to recognize him, Saw Bull Buchanan at an airport to young again and a few weeks ago i saw Torrie Wilson but there was a big line of people to talk to her. and off topic but i once in person saw Adam West with the BATMOBILE OH YA


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

I grew up in Tyler, Texas, which is near the small town the Von Erichs were from (I think it was Flint, but I'm not positive). Anyway, Fritz used to do ads for a local sporting goods store and my dad was in a men's choir with the owner of the store. And Fritz would be in and out of the store on a fairly regular basis, often accompanied by one or more of his sons.

So, when I was like 7 or so, I met Fritz, Kevin, and Kerry Von Erich. Fritz even put me in the Iron Claw while Kevin whispered to me to "pretend it hurts". It was funny to all the adults around at the time and pretty funny looking back on it now.

wk


----------



## HBK96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Well. Old school one but yes.. King Kong Bundy is a local in my parts of Jersey. Run into him numerous times. Nicest guy in the world and never seen him turn down an autograph and always taken the time to take a few minutes to chat with anyone who recognizes him.


Well, you would be nice and give out autographs to people who recognize you when nobody gives a fuck about you.


----------



## UndertakerFan2011 (Jul 22, 2011)

wacokid27 said:


> So, when I was like 7 or so, I met Fritz, Kevin, and Kerry Von Erich.
> 
> wk


Oh Wow!! You met Kerry Von Erich? Wow, you lucky!! He is my favorite wrestler back in 80's days. The Von Erich were good wrestlers. So sad to see Kerry died at a young age. 
So was Kerry nice in real life? He is very good looking.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Never. High chances is I never will.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Talked to the Rock for about 2 minutes at an airport here in VA. I was SHOCKED that no one was even giving him second glances.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Met Daniel Bryan briefly back when he was Bryan Danielson, he signed my copy of Final Battle 2008. Incredibly nice guy and very humble and grateful of his fans.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Met Evan Bourne at the airport and we talked for about 10 minutes talking about wrestling, Australia. well he was waiting for his bags, got a photo. 

Also have met John Cena, CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Zach Ryder, Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, R-Truth, Jack Swagger, Brian Kendrick, Natalya, David Otunga & Primo.

Got a photo with all of them, all were nice besides Jack Swagger, Got a handshake from CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth. Got a hug from Nikki Bella I think it was or it could of been Brie lol.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

What was Cm Punk like?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

i met stone cold, and he did not seem like a happy camper, but i got his autograph and stuff, and he did the double arm raise on a table. it was awesome, guy was massive.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Stone Cold does not seem like a happy go lucky guy to begin with.

Just watch TE and you'll see. 

TBH I think he is pretty depressed at the moment.


----------



## UndertakerFan2011 (Jul 22, 2011)

How is Edge, anyone meet Edge? I am a huge huge fan of Edge and I wondering how is he like offscreen.
Most of the reviews I hear from people meet Edge is good, BUT I also hear some bad reviews about their meeting with him.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

I got to touch Triple H as he was walking out of the arena during a house show. That is about the closest I have been to meeting a WWE wrestler lol.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 13, 2005)

I have Alex SHelly and Chris Sabins autograph on my arms. Went backstage at a TNA house show, met virtually everyone on the roster that was there. Was pretty amazing!


----------



## Styl3s (Aug 8, 2006)

I met a few in early 00's at a RAW event here, met HHH and a few mid-carders, i mostly met WCW wrestlers growing up because WWF(E) never came to knoxville.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

i met John cena, Miz, And HBK. All were extremely nice, the nicest and coolest to be honest was the miz. I live in long island so i have also Zack Ryder, His DAD, and the BIG O. Big O goes to the same gym as me, i see him all the time and talk.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL who's Big O? 

Miz would be the guy who I would want to chat with. Seems like an interesting fella irl.


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

I've met Ezekiel Jackson and he was hands down the nicest wrestler I've ever met. Talked with the fans before and after the show, very down to earth and humble. Drew Mcintyre was a pretty funny guy when I met him, and Mark Henry was definately the biggest asshole.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

I met Chris Jericho at a signing. Bit of a douchebag but you can't blame him, what with all the people that were completely riding his dick when i was there.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Met Davey Boy Smith and Tatanka. That is all.

Didn't meet him, but while on a field trip in Grade 6 I remember seeing Chris Benoit with his son (not Daniel) at West Edmonton Mall watching the dolphin show. I thought it was pretty cool just to be that close to a wrestler at the time. This was in his WCW days back in 1997.


----------



## Youre wrong (Feb 25, 2011)

I used to travel a lot when I lived in Austin and I actually met Undertaker quite a few times at the airport; he was usually sitting at this little coffee 'shop'/kiosk and for some reason, there was never really a large line of people wanting to talk to him. This was mostly during the holidays (Christmas, Thanksgiving).


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

When I was about 10 or 11 I went to the hospital because my mom got sick and when I went into the waiting room and sat, this man and his kids sat next to me. I talked to his kids and him for a couple minutes and then they left. My mom told me that I was just talking to Hulk Hogan. The kids is was talking to were Brooke and Adam.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> When I was about 10 or 11 I went to the hospital because my mom got sick and when I went into the waiting room and sat, this man and his kids sat next to me. I talked to his kids and him for a couple minutes and then they left. My mom told me that I was just talking to Hulk Hogan. The kids is was talking to were Brooke and Adam.


How did you not recognize Hulk Hogan? 

That in itself is a mystery. :gun:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> Stone Cold does not seem like a happy go lucky guy to begin with.
> 
> Just watch TE and you'll see.
> 
> TBH I think he is pretty depressed at the moment.







Very depressed.



Striketeam said:


> When I was about 10 or 11 I went to the hospital because my mom got sick and when I went into the waiting room and sat, this man and his kids sat next to me. I talked to his kids and him for a couple minutes and then they left. My mom told me that I was just talking to Hulk Hogan. The kids is was talking to were Brooke and Adam.


You mean Brooke and _Nick_?

I agree with the post below you. Story seems odd.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

I met big show like 5 times, by the 5th time he recognized me, and let me punch him in the stomach as hard as I could. (this is when he was doing house shows with ECW)


also met balls mahoney, dude is scummier backstage than he is in the ring


----------



## TNAWCW4LYF (Jan 31, 2010)

i met brian kendrick was a great and humble guy also meet MVP guy thought he was top shit and seemed like a douche


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

sorry back then I was a bad poster. so ignore this post.


----------



## hacks2 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol at the khalia story


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Not living in the USA .. Simple answer would be no,not and never


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

I met Cena a few years back at a store signing. He got there late but did the honest thing and promised to stay and get through everyone and he didn't seem to be in a rush or anything.

Deuce/Sim Snuka was a bit of a dick, He just looked pissed he wasn't on the Royal Rumble poster I asked him to sign.

I met Mike Knox & Teddy Long at Wrestlemania 25 Axxess and they seemed nice enough.

I hit the proverbial jackpot in terms of meeting wrestlers when I went to Phoenix for Mania 26 and these are the wrestlers I met:

- Ted DiBiase - Stopped him in the street for a picture, he very kindly agreed and even thanked us afterwards.
- Tony Atlas - He seemed either drunk or just annoyed I asked him for a picture.
- Yoshi Tatsu - He's in character at all times. Even did that daft bow thing he does.
- Wade Barrett - Actually stopped & had a 10 min conversation. Really nice guy, probably because I'm from Manchester 
- Matt Hardy - At Axxess, Very interactive with his fans, seems like a nice guy.
- Christian - At Axxess, Really conversational with the fans, wanted to know where I was from etc.
- Evan Bourne - At Axxess, Got excited I had his magazine cover, took pictures with everyone.
- Kofi Kingston - At Axxess, Very appreciative of all the fans.
- Shelton Benjamin - At Axxess, Glad to see the fans, Annoyed he didn't have his own booth though.
- Vladimir Koslov - At Axxess, Shared with Shelton, Only signed "Vladimir" just looked grumpy.
- Chavo Guerrero - At Axxess, Very appreciative I asked him to sign my Eddie book. Genuinely said Thanks.
- Vickie Guerrero - At Axxess, Loved the fact Chavo signed my book too and complemented my I'm Your Papi shirt.
- Vance Archer - At Axxess, Had a short queue so was happy to pose for photos. Fell off his chair though.
- Daniel Bryan - At Axxess, Really nice guy especially to the ROH fans.
- Justin Gabriel - At Axxess, Seemed a bit shellshocked at the whole thing.
- The Great Khali - Sat outside the arena for Raw on his phone. Shoved off any fan who asked for a picture.

Edge also walked past us in the street, he had his cap covering his face slightly and I only realised it was him as soon as it was too late.

Hoping to meet a couple more in Miami for Mania 28.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

This year alone I've met: CM Punk, Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Michael Cole, Kofi Kingston, William Regal, Alberto Del Rio, Ricardo Rodriguez, Ezekiel Jackson, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre, Melina, Layla, Michelle McCool and Natalya.

Axxess is the best place easily. I've also met The Rock and The Big Show, with Show being the ONLY guy that's ever been rude.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Chicharito™ said:


> This year alone I've met: CM Punk, Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, *Michael Cole*, Kofi Kingston, William Regal, Alberto Del Rio, Ricardo Rodriguez, *Ezekiel Jackson*, Justin Gabriel, *Heath Slater*, Drew McIntyre, Melina, Layla, Michelle McCool and Natalya.
> 
> Axxess is the best place easily. I've also met The Rock and The Big Show, with Show being the ONLY guy that's ever been rude.


You should be proud about the guys in bold .. You should fuck your life for the guy in red!


----------



## UndertakerFan2011 (Jul 22, 2011)

Seem like 90% of those who meet Cena all said he is friendly. I was wondering if this really his real life personality, or he is just acting out of character since Vince probably told him to be supper nice to the fans since that is his image.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

I've never actually met any wrestlers face to face, but I've been about 10-15 feet away from Jake 'The Snake' Roberts when he was at a small show in my town. To actually meet him, the promoters were charging £10 per fan. What a rip.


----------



## Whorses (May 23, 2011)

Nope, never have, hope to in November when RAW comes to Glasgow. 

Why are you speaking like that? Have you "meet" any wrestlers. It's met god dammit!


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Teddy Hart at Final Battle 2009 if he counts as a WWE wrestler...

He was really nice, I had a short conversation with him, got a photo and he signed my program thing. I live in Melbourne, Australia so it's very hard to meet them. I managed to fluke being in New York when Final Battle was on.

Oh, also I slapped hands with Tyler Black who is now Seth Rollins!


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah Chris Jericho


----------



## hbkschin (Jan 22, 2009)

yes, my wife works for HBK's wife and I see him there all the time. Shawn is really great and actually really humble. just chills while at his wife's work and talk to the old people. the mexicans will come in just to get a pic with him and he will always take it. 

It is really weird...he is one of the top wrestlers all time and act pretty cool. I know I would be in character all the time if I was him. 

Dude is pretty big too. exactly my height at 6'2 and pretty ripped. he look small next to the other guys, but i wouldnt fuck with him.


----------



## UndertakerFan2011 (Jul 22, 2011)

LC1295 said:


> Nope, never have, hope to in November when RAW comes to Glasgow.
> 
> Why are you speaking like that? Have you "meet" any wrestlers. It's met god dammit!


Because English is my Fourth language, that is why. I am still learning English, so my grammars is not good, sorry about that. And hope you meet RAW wrestlers when they come to your hometown in November, update us.


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

I drank with christian, dolph and zack ryder at hooters in atlanta the night of wrestlemania art. Was amazing, they were so funny and up for a laugh


----------



## Yiddo13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Slater and cena are the most friendly guys iv spoke to properly.


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

hacks2 said:


> lol at the khalia story


LOL yeah. He had come back to India (before the RR'11) as he was a special entrant in the Indian version of the reality show Big Brother. Before getting in there, he had been interviewed by many news channels. Met him in one of those studios. That idiot was so huge! TBH, I found it way too hard to understand what he was talking. He looked like a fan-friendly guy though.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> Very depressed.



LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I met Eddie & Benoit at a gas station in Charlotte in 2002. They were traveling from a RAW in Greensboro. Real shit.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Ted_DiBiaseJR said:


> LMFAO!!!!!


:lmao

So has cena ever been rude to anyone?

Did that ever happen?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

WWE were on tour in Manchester, England last year in November and I work in this hotel they stayed in. As an employee I wasent allowed to get autographs or photos with them but just being around them was so cool and interesting to see them out of character and being themselves. Some looked different in real life than on tv and others looked the same from seeing them on tv. I work in the restaurant so saw them at breakfast time. They all seemed nice and polite when serving them. 

Alberto Del Rio gave me that interested look *blushes* he is so handsome and was very polite. 

I got into conversation with Kaitlyn and AJ who at the time were rookies in NXT I have to say they are both the nicest, down to earth girls and they really are close friends in real life from what was shown on NXT. They are both very pretty in person too. Its kinda cool to see now they are both on Smackdown as at the time I said to them I hope they both get on the main roster and im a fan of them both they really appreciated that. 

Cody Rhodes omg he is so much hotter in real life I couldnt believe my eyes when he walked in the restaurant tv does him no justice he is just so much hotter and Layla is a lucky girl to have him. He was very polite. The host at the front of the restaurant asked him if he wanted to leave his bags at the front so he didnt have to drag them down to his table he seemed really appreciative of that. 

I served Goldust and he looks so different without the face paint and costume he seemed very polite he looked tired though. 

An omg moment for me was it was getting near to breakfast finishing time and Kelly Kelly comes into the restaurant with Justin, Natalya, Tyson Kidd I am huge Kelly Kelly fan and it was so awsome to see her in person she looked so hot and she seemed a bit more smaller in person which suprised me as she seems a bit taller on tv. I was gutted I couldnt have a conversation with her as she seemed really focused on Justin at her table so I couldnt intrude. But just seeing her in person made my day. 

Maryse seemed really snotty towards me when I tryed serving her I guess shes not a morning person. Same goes for Daniel Bryan he was in a world of his own when I went up to serve him. 

I noticed that Mark Henry was being really friendly to other guests in the restaurant as he was leaving he stopped by a few tables to chat and let me tell you he is one big dude omg he is so huge. 

Dolph Ziggler I think was the first in for breakfast out of the WWE lot he was on his own and got a table at the back of the restaurant probably for some privacy there wasent many in anyway to start with so seemed a bit weird he looked hot though didnt get to speak to him as some else served him. 

Eve was another person who was on her own for breakfast she didnt long though she was in her work out clothes so she must of been heading to the gym. One of the bellas i seen come in and sit with Vickie and a crew guy both girls very pretty dont know who the guy was though never seen him before. 

R Truth seemed a bit of an oddball lol he came in got some of the cooked breakfast got some salt and pepper off the table then headed straight out back to his room me thinking he doesnt like eating in public. 

Randy Orton arrived in restaurant when breakfast had closed as we were setting up for lunch service and my manager was doing her nut trying to get things sorted and Randy was just wanting some cereal as he said he didnt eat cooked breakfast food so my manager was rushing around getting him what he wanted and he seemed very polite, thanked her and shook her hand and then left. It suprised me he didnt get angry cos breakfast had closed and there was no food out those anger management classes defintely worked I thought he was gonna flip out. But omg he is so hot in person I literally stood there staring at him for one moment when my manager was saying to him breafast has finished luckily I snapped out of it before anyone realised hehe. He is so gorgeous. 

I didnt see the likes of John Cena, Miz, HHH, Stephanie, Vince I think they must of had room service since their top stars and dont want to be pestered. 

Thats about it from my experience im gutted I couldnt get any autographs or photos but got to follow my work policy. Hope you enjoyed reading sorry its so long any questions please ask


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ Paragraphs needed !

reformat now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

UndertakerFan2011 said:


> How is Edge, anyone meet Edge? I am a huge huge fan of Edge and I wondering how is he like offscreen.
> Most of the reviews I hear from people meet Edge is good, BUT I also hear some bad reviews about their meeting with him.


Forgot to say in my first post I met edge also he was very nice and friendly and when I was leaving work I saw him outside near the coach signing autographs for fans


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

I saw Rob Van Dam after a house show and got his autograph. Didn't really get to talk to him cuz other people were getting autographs to, but it was definitely cool considering I was like 9 or 10 at the time.


----------



## samsam1704 (Dec 22, 2010)

Jericho, Kofi and Christain are probably the nicest ive met, Mark Henry was a complete cock to me!


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Not really, living in Europe makes it difficult...But last Year there was a TNA Event in Berlin (Germany) and I meet some of the Stars at the Airport, but just very shortly. Didn't had any Camera or stuff to write down Autographs :S RVD seemd like a cool Guy, also Matt Morgan&Jay Lethal.*


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

ive been fortunate enough to meet many

at one of those old guy shows first wrestling event i ever went to i had to be ;ike 8-9 met tito santana,greg valentine and tony atlas

first current wrestler at the time i met was bret hart at a small mall here in brooklyn i was like 10 years old so i was nervous didnt really say anything to him 

i met rob van dam at a arcade type place in brooklyn..met stacey kiebler,eric bichfoff,ric flair,and kurt angle outside msg survious series 02

the biggest moment for me was meeting shawn michaels in 02 just a few blocks from my house in brooklyn at this sports facility later on that year there was a group signing in nyc which including hbk,stone cold,kevin nash,trish,goldberg,ric flair and triple h a few months before that i actually spoke to kevin nash on the phone my friend met him at wwe ny and i couldnt go so he put him on the phone he actually remembered my friend that day in the city when i brought up the story to him..goldberg was a douche he didnt even look you in the eyes or shake your hand he just had sunglasses on clearly didnt wanna be there..there was a funny austin moment where he tripped up the stairs from coming from the bathroom

i met kurt angle in the tna ring at there first event in nyc then at there first event in brooklyn i met jay lethal,brian and earl hebner, brian kendrick and amazing red and later that night met rvd again in the tna ring

then the biggest random one was i went to my first wrestlemania this past year and the reason i went was cause they annoucned hbk going into the hof so i had to go so i went to all the mania events that weekend...on mon i was heading up to ny i went to the airport early cause we had to check out of our hotel so we are sitting at our gate and my girlfriend sees a tall blonde and says is that hbks wife and then shes like oh shit theres hbk so i was casual following him just so wen he stops i can take a pic with him talk whatever..so just incase he was going to far i just called out hey shawn can i get pic..he said politley just let me get my family settled then no problem so i walked with him and his family to there gate and then he took a pic of me and spoke brifly..a funny note to add to that story my gf went to starbux after went back to our gate and he was in there and jokingly said to oh you again lol..i mean whats the odds of that the reason i went on that trip walking by my gate at the time im there i wasnt even suppose to be there at that time..so its a pretty cool story to tell

i think thats everyone for now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

randomly ran into "The Russian Bear" Ivan Koloff at a Walmart doing autographs. It was 2005/6 and i was 10 at the time. He was nice and friendly but i honestly had no idea who he was at the time. It cost $5 to get an autograph and a picture with him with you getting to hold a replica spinner wwe title. i also talked with him for a lil bit. He said that year him and ric flair and himself were going into the hall of fame that year. but apparently, plans changed for him. haha

other than that, i used to live in new jersey and saw nunzio alot at a local lake


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I met Edge, Benoit and Victoria at a signing on the day of a house show in '05.

Benoit didn't really look like he wanted to be there. He shook my hand and signed the DVD, but before I had a chance to say anything I was moved along. No big deal, but not exactly the experience I was hoping for.

Victoria was very friendly and spent a little time chatting with everyone. She seemed very down to earth and personable. TV doesn't do her justice either, or at least it didn't at the time that I met her. She was much hotter in person.

Edge was awesome. He joked around and genuinely looked like he was having a good time. This was a few weeks after he'd won the MITB. We had a short conversation about the opportunity that gave him. I said that I wanted to see gold around his waist before he came back, to which he laughed. He also thanked me for coming out and buying the book.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I've met:
John Cena
Randy Orton
The Great Khali
Ezekiel Jackson
Matt Striker
Teddy Long
Ted DiBiase
Lilian Garcia
Jerry Lawler
David Hart Smith
Tyson Kidd
Natalya 

All of them were very nice and signed autographs for me, all of them except for Randy Orton who was a total D-bag.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rockstar™ said:


> I've met:
> John Cena
> Randy Orton
> The Great Khali
> ...


Haha what a cunt!


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I live in Northern Ireland and my sister used to be a manager in the Europa hotel in Belfast. It was the time that the WWE plane was grounded due to the volcanic ash. Practically all the wrestlers that were over were in the hotel bar and my sister arranged for me to come in and meet a lot of them. Still to this day cannot believe the size of the Big Show it is a real skip a beat moment shaking hands with the guy for fear of not getting it back!

Randy Orton was a really decent guy and actually bought me a drink (or put it on his tab anyways dunno if he or WWE paid it). Thought it was strange after all the stories I heard about him. Only diva there at the time was Melina who is a solid 6/10 nothing more.

Was just so surreal all of them being there and me standing in the middle of this room surrounded by them going about their daily lives. Only downside was I wasn't allowed to ask for photographs or autographs because it was like a private thing for the staff although John Cena put his on a beermat for me and slipped it under my drink then gave me a fist bump. I thought I was the coolest guy on earth at the time and I was 21 lol!

Anyway out of the 15-20 superstars that were there I couldn't say a bad word about any of them they made it a real night to remember!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

^ I believe it was the Hilton hotel in Belfast, not the Europa. I was there.

I wrote about all the wrestlers I've met and our various encounters a while back on this forum, can't really be bothered going through it again. I can barely even remember the list of the ones I've met... to many to name. 

I will say though that my ultimate favourite encounter was with Chris Jericho. I went to a Fozzy gig at a local bar in our city with my niece and we hung out with him afterwards for ages. He's genuinely one of sweetest and most down to earth guys in the world. So funny and kind and just generally cool to be around.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ I believe it was the Hilton hotel in Belfast, not the Europa. I was there.
> 
> I wrote about all the wrestlers I've met and our various encounters a while back on this forum, can't really be bothered going through it again. I can barely even remember the list of the ones I've met... to many to name.
> 
> I will say though that my ultimate favourite encounter was with Chris Jericho. I went to a Fozzy gig at a local bar in our city with my niece and we hung out with him afterwards for ages. He's genuinely one of sweetest and most down to earth guys in the world. So funny and kind and just generally cool to be around.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scUrGVESN-Y

No but seriously, I love Jericho. He comes across really well in both of his book and is as funny and down to earth as Foley is in 'Have A Nice Day'.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not met any wrestler in person, but ive touched Cena twice (lol), Sin Cara & Kofi have both tagged my hand if that counts


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> ^ I believe it was the Hilton hotel in Belfast, not the Europa. I was there.
> 
> I wrote about all the wrestlers I've met and our various encounters a while back on this forum, can't really be bothered going through it again. I can barely even remember the list of the ones I've met... to many to name.
> 
> I will say though that my ultimate favourite encounter was with Chris Jericho. I went to a Fozzy gig at a local bar in our city with my niece and we hung out with him afterwards for ages. He's genuinely one of sweetest and most down to earth guys in the world. So funny and kind and just generally cool to be around.


I'm 100% sure of the hotel. Was maybe the tour before the volcanic ash fiasco though can't be sure of that. Was that the fozzy gig in Limelight you were at? Was on holiday at the time and was gutted. My best mates got the vip tickets and went to the sound checks and backstage and all that jazz! Still hate them to this day. Fingers crossed for them coming back to belfast though!


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Met Jericho a few years ago after a Fozzy gig. Thought he was really cool and easy to talk to, very polite too. Especially since I was marking like a motherfucker.


Met Daniel Bryan after the RAW in Manchester last year. Was amazing to talk to and had a great conversation for like ten minutes with him.


I also met Jerry Lawler when I was like 8 or 9.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

got off the plane at the airport and who landed just before me? the RAW roster! i was getting my bags at the same as them, it was great. people were even getting Mike Chioda's autograph


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm from Ayr, Scotland and met Drew when he was home to see his family. Was sitting in the local pub (know as "The West Kirk" and Drew entered while I was taking a piss. I came back an my mate turned to me and said "mate, Drew will DDT you through this table." I looked at him as if he was on drugs but he pointed to the bar and there he was with his girlfriend/fiance/wife. I was in awe. We called him over and he gladly chatted to us for about 20 minutes. Really humble, really nice guy. I got a picture and it's on my facebook will upload when I find it. Absolutely awesome experience, he's a real nice guy and has a great sense of humour.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wrestlers I met

Chris Benoit(2002)- Quite but seemed pretty cool. Asked me my age,where I go to school, my name and who my favorite wrestler was. (I told him it was The Rock but when he gave me the death stare I said "Well you.....and The Rock, sir" Also let me hold the IC belt. Which was nice. 

Trish Stratus(2002)-Very nice.

Val Venis (2002)- Very cool and relaxed guy. 

John Cena(2004)- Very cool. Had a lot of patience to sign all the crap I had for him and also joked around about it. Again. Very cool guy. I hate his character today but I loved it then. Either way he still deserves respect today. 

RVD(2005)- Great guy. Down to earth asked me if I had any questions and we talked about Spider-Man for a short time. 

Batista (2005)- Quite. Not exactly the nicest or the meanest. Just seemed shy. 

Christian (2005)- Absolute douchebag. Wouldn't look at you. Talked pissed off. And when I thanked him he just said "Yeah...." like a arrogant jackass. 

Booker T (2005)- Best wrestler I ever met. Incredibly down to earth, laughing like hell, humble and a fun damn guy to talk to. 

Rey Mysterio (2005)- Very awesome guy as well. Met his family along with him. 

D-Von- Bubba(2009)- Cool guys. Met em at a TNA house show. 

Not a wrestler but Earl Hebner(2009)- Cool guy, but quite and seemed in a rush. Probally because he was in Canada.

Road Dogg and Billy Gunn (2010)- Humble guys and fairly friendly. 


Got to tweet from The Rock once. Therefore he is awesome as well. Don't care if I met him or not....yet.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

10 Threads like this a month


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Wrestlers I met
> 
> Chris Benoit(2002)- Quite but seemed pretty cool. Asked me my age,where I go to school, my name and who my favorite wrestler was. (I told him it was The Rock but when he gave me the death stare I said "Well you.....and The Rock, sir" Also let me hold the IC belt. Which was nice.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nope, living in Toronto doesn't help.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

John Morrison and Melina. Got handshakes and such. Morrison seemed kinda cool. Met two fake Dudley brothers from a promotion at my high school too. :lmao


----------



## ralphthedog (Jul 18, 2011)

I met Gene Snitsky once and Axl Rotten once at local shows, both were nice but I suspect that Snitski was there for the money. Axl was way over the top nice, gave my daughter a tshirt.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sadly, I haven't. One day though...

And I guess it's just me, but I've always thought it was kind of rude to just bother a wrestler when he's in an airport or enjoying some personal time, and ask for an autograph... I'd be annoyed if a fan did that to me.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

All of them have been at signings:

Randy Orton the day before WM22. He seemed nice, not too talkative though. Shook his hand.

CM Punk sometime back when he was in ECW - he didn't seem all too happy to be there.

Maria sometime before WM24 - She was 20 minutes late and I was literally the last person to get an autograph, and there were still plenty people behind me. 

Chris Jericho, April of last year - Easily the friendliest of them. Talked to him for a few minutes and got a picture, etc. (Everyone getting an autograph was forced to buy a Fozzy album, though.)

Do the Spanish Announcers walking into the same Dennys after this year's MITB count? lol


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Theodore Long........fpalm


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Sadly, I haven't. One day though...
> 
> And I guess it's just me, but I've always thought it was kind of rude to just bother a wrestler when he's in an airport or enjoying some personal time, and ask for an autograph... I'd be annoyed if a fan did that to me.


I think though they probably accept it comes with the job and don't get annoyed by it and even if they do they just keep there cool.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> Met Evan Bourne at the airport and we talked for about 10 minutes talking about wrestling, Australia. well he was waiting for his bags, got a photo.
> 
> Also have met John Cena, CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Zach Ryder, Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, R-Truth, Jack Swagger, Brian Kendrick, Natalya, David Otunga & Primo.
> 
> Got a photo with all of them, all were nice besides Jack Swagger, Got a handshake from CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth. Got a hug from Nikki Bella I think it was or it could of been Brie lol.


what did swagger do to you


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

DinoBravo87 said:


> I've met Ezekiel Jackson and he was hands down the nicest wrestler I've ever met. Talked with the fans before and after the show, very down to earth and humble. Drew Mcintyre was a pretty funny guy when I met him, and Mark Henry was definately the biggest asshole.


what did mark do to you


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Wrestlers I met
> 
> Chris Benoit(2002)- Quite but seemed pretty cool. Asked me my age,where I go to school, my name and who my favorite wrestler was. (I told him it was The Rock but when he gave me the death stare I said "Well you.....and The Rock, sir" Also let me hold the IC belt. Which was nice.
> 
> ...


What are you serous, christian seems like a very nice guy


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

He must have caught Christian on a bad day I guess.

I've met Christian, Victoria, Test and some others I cant remember at the airport. I slept at the airport with my brother and dad when I was a kid back in 03 and my dad woke me up when they were walking out so I literally jumped up half asleep grabbing my stuff to get signed and ran towards them lol. I dropped one of my pens and I didnt realize and Booker T let me know I dropped it lol. Most of the roster walked the opposite direction of the fans but Victoria, Christian and Test signed stuff and spoke with us. Got pics with them all. Victoria was really cool, Christian was awesome and Test was actually really nice.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

I met Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho and Stacey Kielber. This was during the WrestleMania 20 Revenge tour in Brisbane, Australia. 

So we were hanging out in the mall waiting for the show to start, and there it was, a sign infront of HMV. "CHRIS JERICHO HERE TODAY 2PM". Waited in line till 2 and there he was. Y2J chant busted out as he walked down the stairs into the store. He was absolutely marvellous with the fans. He let everyone talk to him, hug, shake hands, sign autographs, joke with for a reasonable amount of time. He had this huge, massive bouncer too.

He shook my hand and we talked about, well, wrestling of all things and he signed my Fozzy "Enemy" album. He really is a great person. Now that I think back on this, I'd really hate to have met him during his prick, asshole heel run in 2009. 

Next, in the mall that day, it was advertised that Chris Benoit (Heavyweight Champion) and Kiebler would be signing autographs. The line was huge. Surprisingly not many people knew that Jericho was just down a few shops signing CDs etc. We talked to the guys in front of us who seemed like huge IWC nerds. We talked about Jericho in HMV and one of them sprinted off. His other friend just laughed stating, "Jericho is his favourite". 

So we're waiting and waiting, and everyone is just yelling out catch phrases, and the famous Ric Flair WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo!. There were some crazy ass people there too, all decked out head to toe (literally) in WWE merch. It was such a good vibe. The whole day was just amazing.

Anyway, we get told over some speakers to welcome the WWE wrasslers and everyone cheers. About 2 hours later of waiting, I'm finally next in line. Holy Shit! Its Chris Benoit.

He didn't really talk much, he seemed really dazed. You could really feel a different presence with him. Jericho was genuinely a nice guy and was really relaxed. Benoit felt genuinely nice, but he was intimidating. Plus, it didn't help that he was sitting about a metre above me. So Benoit says Hi to me, I say hi back. The bouncers were pretty pushy because there were heaps of people. I wasn't going to ask BUT NOW IT WOULD'VE BEEN THE BIGGEST REGRET EVER IF I DIDN'T. 

I asked Benoit if I could get a photograph and if he could sign my poster. Benoit smiled and let me. He leaned forward and gave the thumbs up and tried to get as close to me as he could. That was very nice of the guy. And I tell you what, that World Heavyweight title belt is quite impressive up-close. Benoit signs my poster and we're off to Stacy Kiebler. 

Nothing much to say about Kiebler, haha. She was sort of getting heckled by a lot of the bogans in the line. The guys in front of us gave her a huge bunch of flowers. She gave me her autograph and we managed to snap a shot with her. (To the bouncers dislike). She was very nice about everything and seemed just happy to be there. 

Needless to say, that shit was amazing. That night we went to the Brisbane Entertainment Centre and watched them all wrestle. That vibe from the afternoon was there but multiplied by 50000. The atmosphere was amazing. On the screen before the show, they had the whole roster in a continuous reel with just snap shots of their faces for about 1/2 a second. Whenever Ric Flair was shown, the audience would erupt with WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

It was a great day. When I look back on it, I'm really glad I got to see at least Benoit, Jericho, Flair, Edge and Triple H wrestle before they all hung up the boots (besides some exceptions..). There were a tonne more people we got to see but, yeah.


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

I met Jeff Hardy once. He kept trying to sell me white rocks that he really liked to sniff. He did a better job trying to sell those than any of the moves he performs in the ring.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Internet Champion said:


> ^^ Paragraphs needed !
> 
> reformat now.


Such a needless, constant asshole!

Anyhow, yeah, I met Jeff Hardy a few years ago after a show in London. He seemed pretty humble and friendly but you could tell he just wanted to be left alone.


----------



## roy862k (Apr 23, 2009)

I met! Jimmy Kordeuras?,Rhino and Shelton Benjamin back in 2003 outside of the arena 
accually Rhino inside because he didn't know where to go to the lockerroom entrance 
from a Smackdown House Show where I sat in front row which was pretty sweet.

and

Rhinos arm was huge I was leaning on it while I was taking a picture with him.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

sadly no being in Australia WWE comes once a year and they do the in store apperances Perth gets no one i care to go meet.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

don't know if CJ_BiggestKanenite has posted this here. THIS IS NOT ME. This is CJ_BiggestKanenite's story.



CJ_BiggestKanenite said:


> I MET KANE
> On JUNE 12th, 2009
> 
> (This is gonna be a long one so bear with me. If U don’t Have the time, and still want to read the story Just Read about 12th June, 2009. It will give U the essence. But to Understand the story fully READ IT FULL. I Promise its a Good read...Its VERY VERY INTERESTING)
> ...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ice_edge said:


> Stone Cold does not seem like a happy go lucky guy to begin with.
> 
> Just watch TE and you'll see.
> 
> TBH I think he is pretty depressed at the moment.


He doesn't even look closed to depressed. You're just delusional?



The Poet said:


> I have Alex SHelly and Chris Sabins autograph on my arms. Went backstage at a TNA house show, met virtually everyone on the roster that was there. Was pretty amazing!


Didn't know they were in the WWE.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> He doesn't even look closed to depressed. You're just delusional?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know they were in the WWE.


Well that's just my opinion. After 3 divorces and the way he talked on TE I would suspect that.

Can't know for sure though since neither you or me know the guy.

So delusional one can be both thank you very much.:ns


----------



## xXxJENTSCHxXx (Jun 5, 2007)

About 4 years ago Raw came to Atlantic City, and because me and my younger brother only lived 30 mins from AC, I wanted to take him. After the show, we were staying at one of the Casinos (the Borgata) and one of the valet told us a few wrestlers usually come there and gamble for a little after the show. Well after standing outside for 30 mins and my little brother outside with his championship belt and marker, Johnny Nitro (Morrison) and Melina get out of the car and walk towards us, my brother very excited says "Hi Mr.Nitro, would you please sigh this", Nitro looks at him, and says "not now" and him and Melina walks inside. My brother was so disappointed and I was sooo P*ssed off I took the belt and marker from him, charged inside and said to him "He has been standing outside for 30 minutes waiting for your autograph and you cant take 20 seconds to sign this, you must be kidding" He then apologized and signed the belt while Melina was saying awwww that is so cute. They then asked me if I knew where a certain restaurant was inside the casino and I gave them the complete wrong directions. Maybe he will learn not to be a Ass next time!


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Jeff Hardy and Torrie Wilson at a signing. Not much to say about it, we all got rushed along. They both signed my ticket stub for the live event that same night. I took two pics of them but wasn't allowed to stand with them for a pic which sucked. Jeff seemed pretty tired, but Torrie was beaming. She was gorgeous.


----------



## PudgieTheSheep (Aug 2, 2011)

Erm... Met a few. We used to stand out the back of the AECC when they were in Aberdeen. Victoria stands out in memory as a really nice person. Gorgeous as well! Maria seemed just as dippy in real life as in character.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

UndertakerFan2011 said:


> Oh Wow!! You met Kerry Von Erich? Wow, you lucky!! He is my favorite wrestler back in 80's days. The Von Erich were good wrestlers. So sad to see Kerry died at a young age.
> So was Kerry nice in real life? He is very good looking.


I really interacted more with Kevin and Fritz, but they were all nice. It's so sad what's happened to that generation of Von Erichs.

Most people I know who know them consider them quality people.

I would also LOVE to meet Lacey :-D

wk


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Rated 3:16 said:


> I'm 100% sure of the hotel. Was maybe the tour before the volcanic ash fiasco though can't be sure of that. Was that the fozzy gig in Limelight you were at? Was on holiday at the time and was gutted. My best mates got the vip tickets and went to the sound checks and backstage and all that jazz! Still hate them to this day. Fingers crossed for them coming back to belfast though!


It was most likely before the volcanic ash, as they were definitely at the Hilton throughout that period. Although in saying that, I'm pretty certain the Hilton is where they've always stayed. At least in recent years.

Yeah, it was Fozzy at Spring & Airbrake! Had a really great time. Good show and Jericho and his bandmates were awesome. They gave us M&Ms from their tour bus if I remember correctly, haha. And Jericho kept putting his arms around us to keep us warm because it was FREEZING outside.


----------



## WrenchNinja36 (Jul 14, 2011)

I just met Christian last month at a signing in Pittsburgh. He was very polite, started conversation, and even shook hands with everyone after an autograph! Great guy.

I met the 2nd Doink the Clown at a flea market about 2 or 3 years ago. He was nice, but I thought it was dumb that he charged us for autographs when we were probably the only ones who recognized him.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

In the mid 70's was drinking in a bar in Charlotte when Ric Flair and Greg Valentine came in. Sat at the bar next to me, talked over more than a few drinks, got invited to show the next night in some HS gym outside of Charlotte. First time I had been to a wrestling show. It seemed so much more physical than it appeared on tv, I was from the north and had not really seen any southern wrestling, just WWF. Went to a few more local type shows when one of them was part of it.

Virgil used to set up at sports card show at Arundel Mills Mall in Hanover, MD. He had a table with pictures he would sign and some other memorabilia. He seemed like a nice enough guy but that wandering eye creeped me out a little. I used to have my tables set up right across from his at the shows.


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

Never met any but I would to meet kingston, not a kingston fan but the dude in general seems like a down to earth guy.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Never spoke to Jericho, but I was standing on line April 1st 2006 for Dream Theaters show at Radio City Music Hall which would be recorded for the CD/DVD "Score."

Jericho, being a huge Dream Theater fan, walked right by me and my friends online, my friends and a lot of other people yelled, "Jericho!" He was a few people behind us on the line... 

I was in a bit of shock / awe to see one of my favorites from 2000 on the same line as me seeing the same band so I said nothing...

Would love to meet him / get a picture with him, Christian, Punk, Rocky, SCSA, Trish Stratus for starters...


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

I COULD HAVE but regretfully i didnt lol, they came to glasgow in 2008 to sign copies of the game at the "GAME" shop. it was triple h and rey mysterio there and i just walked right by :no:


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Daniel Brian. 
About 4 years ago when ROH done there first uk tour me and my x went too see it. after the show fans and wrestlers were drinkin in the bar next door (grafton £15 in all drinks free inside was great lol) when me and my x saw daniel bryan by him self and i said awww hes by himself so me pissed went over and said too him he could come home with us and sleep in the back garden joking. when i walked away he went over too my x and said hey i think ur boyfriend just hit on me he was being serious lol.


----------



## Callaghan173 (Mar 13, 2010)

jscouser said:


> Daniel Brian.
> About 4 years ago when ROH done there first uk tour me and my x went too see it. after the show fans and wrestlers were drinkin in the bar next door (grafton £15 in all drinks free inside was great lol) when me and my x saw daniel bryan by him self and i said awww hes by himself so me pissed went over and said too him he could come home with us and sleep in the back garden joking. when i walked away he went over too my x and said hey i think ur boyfriend just hit on me he was being serious lol.


hahahahahahhaha, he probably thought you were a bit slow in the head.


----------



## xShad0wBull3tZx (Jul 29, 2010)

In 2008 I met Chris Masters and Billy Gunn at a local event, got a autograph and picture with Masters but didn't have enough money on me at the time to get Billy Gunn as well. Chris Masters was very nice he took a couple of pics with me, my brother and my cousin as well as signed tickets.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Back in 2003, I walked past Kane on his way to the arena during a house show, when he was under house arrest in character headed back to my seat.


----------



## UndertakerFan2011 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank youall for responsding, appreciated everyone reply since I never met a wrestler before so I love reading everyone stories.
Seem like most people have possitive experience meeting The Miz. I was wondering if he ever aggorant like that in real life like how his character was? Everytime he came out to wrestling, he always said "I'm The Miz, and I'm Awsome", LOL!!!
And he cheats too much since his character is heel. Climing out of cell when the match not even started, drag Orton through the table replace of his friend so it seem like he win, have audio recorder on his phone speaking "I Quit" so he can win against Cena, it is so FUNNY!!! Now I enjoy watching The Miz, before I really dislike him, LOL!!


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

ive met quite a few
ddp-awesome
goldberg-awesome
sting-nuff said
orton-dickface
taker-real quiet but cool
big show-funny as hell
stacey keibler-smells like strawberries 
tara/victoria-likes to kiss
jericho-awesome wrestler , asshole in real life
mark henry-lots say hes a dick, must have been a good day for him


----------



## Kurisu Tanoshidesu (Jan 2, 2017)

I met 4 Wrestlers, all in the same weekend.

Summer Rae: Very sweet woman, we had a brief exchange, I got an Autograph, and a picture. She was nice enough to let me wrap my arm around her in the pic.
Bo Dallas: Cool guy, he's also very quiet, Autograph and Picture, and since R-Truth was right next to us, we sorta talked to him as well.
Asuka: Sweetest. Woman. I've. Ever. Met. She was very cutesy, and since I was and still am a huge Asuka mark, it was amazing. 
Terry Funk: Very Chill and Laid-back guy.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

Met Becky Lynch last March and I bought a lot of merch for the kids and I foolishly left it behind and she did not need to do it but she went out of her way to get it returned to me, Really nice girl and i wish her all the success in the world


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I have met four wrestlers in my lifetime.

I have met, Bret Hart once last year when he was in the UK. Great guy was glad to have a photo and chat with him. Told him that his match with Owen at Wrestlemania 10 is one of my favorite matches of all time, and I actually attended Summerslam 1992.

I met British Bulldog back in 1996 I was 13 years old, and was shy as hell in seeing him. I have a signed issue of WWE magazine from 1995 with him on the cover.

I also met Big Boss Man (Ray Taylor), probably the nicest wrestler I have met, think it was back in 1998 or 1999... was broken hearted when he died 

I have also met Paige twice, once in her hometown of Norwich before she came to wWE and again a few years ago when she was called up the main roster. Super nice girl too, which is why it confuses me to death why she is being so stupid recently


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I havent personally but my good friend met Rollins. Awesome guy overall but he has one arm. Rollins was terrified of it for whatever reason and wouldn't touch his nub. Made for a great picture.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I've met a ton, here's a video meeting some. If you like it, you may wanna check out my channel





*


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

Back in 2004 I met Chris Benoit, Victoria, Shawn Michaels and Trish Stratus.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Kurisu Tanoshidesu said:


> I met 4 Wrestlers, all in the same weekend.
> 
> Summer Rae: Very sweet woman, we had a brief exchange, I got an Autograph, and a picture. She was nice enough to let me wrap my arm around her in the pic.
> Bo Dallas: Cool guy, he's also very quiet, Autograph and Picture, and since R-Truth was right next to us, we sorta talked to him as well.
> ...


Please don't bump old threads.


----------

